# What kind of fish can i put in a ten gallon tank???



## chevy77 (Aug 4, 2013)

I just started my 10 gallon tank again I was think of putting a baby eel and small angel fish?? any suggestions ???


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

chevy77 said:


> I just started my *10 gallon tank* again I was think of putting a baby eel and small angel fish?? any suggestions ???



Maybe a Yasha Goby and a Pistol Shrimp combo. I wouldn't put _any_ angels or eels in a ten gallon.

What are the specifics of this tank? Are you doing coral? How much live rock and live sand are you using?


----------



## chevy77 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm probably going to get sps corals I had a few before but didn't really work back when my 55 gallon was a reef tank. Now I want to get back into it. The reason why I wanted to put a baby eel in the 10 gallon is because I have a small chain link eel with my green moray and the chain link doesn't come out the rock. So its hard for me to feed him so I was going to put him in the 10 gallon with an dwarf angel fish and Fiji rock. I already have the lighting so I thought to myself might as well.


----------



## chevy77 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## chevy77 (Aug 4, 2013)

that's the 250 gallon I'm trying to get


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

That's nice. It is huge.

Dwarf Angels need a minimum of 30 gallons, depending on the species.


----------

